# Hey guys & girls!



## MiamiBadBoyBOSS (Jun 23, 2013)

Hey guys!

I just signed up after reading tons of threads here and I must say, I like the feel and camaraderie that I saw! I just want to say, I'm not new to the game, nor the forums. I was a member of a few, way back when, hell... I might of been a member her, lol, but with all the time that's passed, I guess I'm starting all over. 

So a bit about me... I started power lifting when I was in High School. In 2000 I was in a car accident and broke my neck and sustained many other injuries. Between that time and now, I turned into a fat body, but a few years back I was cleared for them gym. I started back hard and fast to lose the lard I put on and replace the muscle I lost, however, in 2010, I was in another accident and since then, I've gained 60lbs. Fast forward 3 years, and I'm doing better; I still have some pain from the injuries sustained in 2010, but I know that if I get the lard off, it would help substantially!  Last count, I was 20% BF which gave me a LBM of 225+ LBS.

I've been back in the gym now for almost 2 months. I have been doing cardio for all of that time, but just recently, I started to incorporate weight training. I did surprise myself is some areas, 1000lbs on the leg press, 320lbs on the seated back rows, 200lbs on the traps with wrist straps... as for the not so good.... well... not so good 

I was thinking of hitting the sauce again ( Test P, NPP, Tren Ace, Dbol ), especially since my natural test is in the shitter, at 102 

 but with my Bf% so damn high, I thought it better not to. Plus I will be leaving for the Merchant Marines in August so then last thing I need is to get popped for Juice on my Labs, in a few weeks. 

Well that's about it I guess. Unless you want to know the trivial crap - I was born in Miami. I love cigars, with Drew Estate being my favorite line. I'm into car, street racing, as well as skydiving, scuba diving and anything else that gets my blood and adrenalin pumping! I won't screw a bitch unless there are whips, rope, cuffs, razor blades and plastic bags involved. I was with the Department of Defense for 5 years and have been all over the world from Iraq, Kuwait, Afghanistan, Dubai, Djibouti, Ethiopia, Rwanda, Somalia, Russia, Uzbekistan, Paris, Germany.... HELL... Let's just say that I circled the earth more than once 

 But sadly, I never got to visit my beloved Nihon  



That's it Bruthas and Sistas! 

Jaa ne 


MB?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 23, 2013)

MiamiBadBoyBOSS, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 23, 2013)

Plastic bags! Nice one!! What about tranny diddling?


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome aboard MiamiBadBoyBOSS!


----------



## Bama78 (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## Sherk (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to imf


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## brazey (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## charley (Jun 23, 2013)

I once 'slept' with an 'old bag' but never a 'plastic bag'....


----------



## Swfl (Jun 23, 2013)

welcome. The crazy side always intrigues me but I stay a lil more centered, I have a wife and kids. But if the opportunity was there who knows.  sounds like you'll fit in just fine here...


----------



## Bobby Cicero (Jun 23, 2013)

Welcome!


----------



## sigsez (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi!


----------



## MiamiBadBoyBOSS (Jun 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Plastic bags! Nice one!! What about tranny diddling?



Tranny diddings.... I know not what you are referring to 



MB


----------



## MiamiBadBoyBOSS (Jun 26, 2013)

charley said:


> I once 'slept' with an 'old bag' but never a 'plastic bag'....



Hey... I've been the wing man more than once and had to take one for the team 

 




MB


----------



## MiamiBadBoyBOSS (Jun 26, 2013)

Swfl said:


> welcome. The crazy side always intrigues me but I stay a lil more centered, I have a wife and kids. But if the opportunity was there who knows.  sounds like you'll fit in just fine here...



Ehhh... I have ya covered Bro! Many of my friends live their evils through me 



MB


----------



## MiamiBadBoyBOSS (Jun 26, 2013)

Much thanks to everyone for all the welcomes! 


MB


----------



## blergs. (Jun 26, 2013)

welcome


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Welcome


----------

